# Canon EF-M 18-150mm IS STM Review



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I've finished up my reviews of the new Canon EF-M 18-150mm STM kit lens. It's actually a pretty competent little lens:

Text Review: http://bit.ly/EFM18_150STM
Video Review: http://bit.ly/18_150STM
Image Gallery: http://bit.ly/2gYDCDx

It seems to optically keep up with the 18-55 and 55-200 lenses without much issue, so I see little reason to go for the two lens kit over it. It is definitely a better lens optically than any of the 18-135 variants I've used or reviewed.


----------



## Act444 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks for posting. 

Having picked this up for myself recently, I will agree with you that the lens exceeded my expectations as far as sharpness goes. With the exception of around 150mm f6.3, I found the lens to be surprisingly sharp, more so than the 15-45 lens which is disappointingly average in this respect. That said, I found CA to be a bigger issue with this one than with most other lenses in my collection. Also, balance with the smaller M's like the M10 is slightly front-heavy. But for my uses, not really a deal-breaker. I like it overall. I do have the 55-200 as well but I'm going to keep it for now - besides the 50mm extra reach, it's also 2/3 stop faster in the equivalent focal range. 

Also - if you use the built-in flash, keep in mind the long barrel will cast a shadow at the widest FLs (up to about 30mm).


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks Dustin! Your review confirms my expectations. 
Will also consider whether I move from 18-55 + 55-200. 
Would give me nice 1/2/3 lens setups for mountaineering and city trips. 18-150/ 11-20 / 22


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 24, 2017)

Act444 said:


> Thanks for posting.
> 
> Having picked this up for myself recently, I will agree with you that the lens exceeded my expectations as far as sharpness goes. With the exception of around 150mm f6.3, I found the lens to be surprisingly sharp, more so than the 15-45 lens which is disappointingly average in this respect. That said, I found CA to be a bigger issue with this one than with most other lenses in my collection. Also, balance with the smaller M's like the M10 is slightly front-heavy. But for my uses, not really a deal-breaker. I like it overall. I do have the 55-200 as well but I'm going to keep it for now - besides the 50mm extra reach, it's also 2/3 stop faster in the equivalent focal range.
> 
> Also - if you use the built-in flash, keep in mind the long barrel will cast a shadow at the widest FLs (up to about 30mm).



The aperture advantage for the 55-200 is definitely true. The 18-150mm gets to a maximum of f/6.3 by 60mm.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 24, 2017)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> The aperture advantage for the 55-200 is definitely true. The 18-150mm gets to a maximum of f/6.3 by 60mm.



I think I'm going to pass on this lens for now, at least until the price drops significantly. I started with only the 22 f/2. I later got a whitebox 18-55, but haven't used it much. I've used the 55-200 more. At 55, it also has an advantage in aperture over the 18-55. I currently use the EF-S 18-135 STM for video, but I guess I could use it the M with the adapter. Does anyone know how well that works compared the EF-M 18-150?


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 24, 2017)

JP4DESIGNZ said:


> I'd love to see a full comparison between the Canon EF-M 18-150mm and the Tamron EF-M 18-200mm!



If I choose to purchase an M5 for myself I'll definitely do that comparison. At the moment, though, I've got to send everything back (I receive loaners from either manufacturers or retailers for my reviews).


----------

